# Black Forest ULTRA Bike Marathon



## atomic66 (20. Januar 2005)

Hallo Kollegen,

hab mich dazu durchgerungen dieses Jahr beim Black Forest ULTRA Bike Marathon an den Start zu gehen, wobei ich gleich sagen muß, mir geht es mehr ums ankommen als um die Zeit.

Jetzt steh ich nur noch vor der Wahl der Strecke. Ob Marathon-Strecke und Ultra-Light. Beide Strecken gehen ja über die gleiche Distanz mit identischer Höhendiferenz. Könnt Ihr mir sagen, wo bei diesen Strecken der Unterschied liegt (Fahrtechnisch, Landschaftlich, ...)

Gruß
Ben


----------



## Forest (20. Januar 2005)

Bin bisher nur die klassische Marathon-Distanz gefahren. Da hast Du halt schon beim Start mehr Rummel/Stimmung.
Die Streckenführung der klassischen Runde ist technisch absolut anspruchslos.
Aber konditionell find ich ist Kirchzarten sehr hart.
Der Start der Ultra-Light ist - glaub' ich - in Altglashütten. Da fahren von Kirchzarten aus Sonderzüge hin.
Von einem Vereinskollegen weiß ich, dass der U-light technisch auch nix dolles ist.
Seit letztem Jahr geht's aber nochmal über eine Hängebrücke.

Gruß

Forest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikehero (20. Januar 2005)

Also ich bin schon 4 mal die Marathondistanz gefahren, letztes Jahr dann erstmals die Ultra light und ich fand die Ultra light interessanter und schöner zu fahren. Geht nicht so ewig den Berg hoch zu Anfang wie bei der Marathon Distanz, sind aber dafür ein paar kleinere knackige Uphills drin, von der Brücke selber hab ich gar nicht so viel mitbekommen da ich versucht habe an der Spitzengruppe dranzubleiben.  
Aber es fehlt halt beim Start in Altglashütten diese Wahnsinns Stimmung in Kirchzarten vor dem Start...ist schon irre so viele Biker auf einem Haufen zu sehen !
Also ich werde dieses Jahr wieder die Ultra light fahren, muß doch meine gute Platzierung von letztem Jahr toppen


----------



## atomic66 (20. Januar 2005)

Werde mich dann wohl für die Ultra-Light-Strecke entscheiden, da ich auch in Neuglashütten vermutlich wohnen werde. Vielen Dank für Eure schnellen Antworten.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## Riderman (20. Januar 2005)

der ULTRA verspricht noch längeren Genuss


----------



## atomic66 (21. Januar 2005)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> der ULTRA verspricht noch längeren Genuss




@ Riderman

bezweifle das ich das dieses Jahr schon übersetehen werde


----------



## Limit83 (21. Januar 2005)

Der einzige Grund für nach Kirchzarten zu fahren ist jawohl die ULTRA Distanz!!!


----------



## Thunderbird (25. Januar 2005)

- nur wenn man so eine lange Anfahrt hat wie du.   
Ich genieße die Marathonstrecke immer wieder gerne.

Die Konkurrenz ist da aber vieel größer als bei der Ultra-light
Da wäre ich mit der gleichen Zeit trotz Panne glatte 67 Plätze
weiter vorne gewesen - Hmm - vielleicht fahre ich doch mal die
Ultralight. Allerdings gefallen mir die langen Anstiege der 
Marathonstrecke schon extrem gut. Mal sehen.

Wie sieht's denn mit Staus auf der Ultralight-Strecke aus?
Auf der Marahtonstrecke fahre ich immer in die Nachzügler
der Ultra-Strecke rein.

Thb


----------



## Forest (25. Januar 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht's denn mit Staus auf der Ultralight-Strecke aus?
> Auf der Marahtonstrecke fahre ich immer in die Nachzügler
> der Ultra-Strecke rein.
> 
> Thb



Also in KiZa gibt's bei durchschnittlich drei Meter Streckenbreite nun wirklich keine Staus, thunderbird. 

Forest


----------



## Thunderbird (25. Januar 2005)

Staus bedeutet ja nicht unbedingt, dass man steht, aber
auf der 2m breiten Wurzelstrecke hinterm Titisee fahre 
ich immer in einen dichten Haufen Ultras rein, der ziemlich 
nervt, weil die Leute a) nicht Biken können und b) auch noch
drei Mann breit fahren. Ich komme dann trotzdem vorbei, 
aber es nervt halt.

Wer natürlich erst im 6. Blöock startet und um den See 'rum
1:45 braucht, merkt nichts vom Stau.   

Thb


----------



## scooter_werner (25. Januar 2005)

Hätte auch mal Lust da mitzufahren. Ein Freund von mir war letztes Jahr dabei und begeistert.

@thb
auf der Ultra-Distanz könnt's einem mit den Light'lern dann genauso gehen wie Dir auf der Marathon-Distanz? Oder habe ich da die Streckenführung falsch verstanden, bzw. gibt es da überhaupt Engstellen?

Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (26. Januar 2005)

@ scooter_werner: Die Ultra startet um 7:20 Uhr , die U-light um 9:45 Uhr.
Wenn du als Erststarter in einem hinteren Block startest, wirst du um
spätestens um 7:40 Uhr losfahren (um 7:50 Uhr ist ja schon Marathon-Start)
Bis zur 1. Zeitmessung hinterm Titisee habe ich 1:22:30 gebraucht(und du bist 
ja ähnlich schnell) Das wäre dann so um ca. 9:00 Uhr. Bis Altglashütten
sind es von dort nach meiner Schätzung noch ca. 5 km = 15 Minuten.
Du hättest also gut 30 Minuten Vorsprung vor den U-Light Fahrern.
Die Spitzenfahrer holen dich dann halt irgendwann ein.

Das ist aber eine rein theoretische Schätzung.
Bin die Ultra noch nie gefahren (vielleicht 2006 mal).
Vielleicht kann das ein Ultra-Fahrer mal bestätigen?

Thb


----------



## bikehumanumest (26. Januar 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ scooter_werner: Die Ultra startet um 7:20 Uhr , die U-light um 9:45 Uhr.
> Wenn du als Erststarter in einem hinteren Block startest, wirst du um
> spätestens um 7:40 Uhr losfahren (um 7:50 Uhr ist ja schon Marathon-Start)
> Bis zur 1. Zeitmessung hinterm Titisee habe ich 1:22:30 gebraucht(und du bist
> ...




bestätige !

ultrafahrer joe...

auf der ultra hast du erst zum schluß ziemlich verkehr vor dir, aber nur wenn du dir (wie ich)für die ultra über 5 h zeit läßt und fahrer von irgendeiner kürzeren runde (ich glaub die ganz kurze ???) ihren letzten anstieg und die letzte abfahrt mit dir teilen...

aber wie schon erwähnt : kirchzarten ist ne autobahn...und irgendwo ist immer platz zum überholen

und noch ein tipp : wenn dich die spitze der light einholt ? warum eigentlich ??? - häng dich dran...hi hi hi


----------



## Bikehero (26. Januar 2005)

Hallole !
bin letztes Jahr erstmals die Ultra light gefahren, stand im ersten Startblock und sind nach dem Start dann voll in die "Mittelklasse" der Ultras gekommen   , ging aber schon, nur kurz vor dem Ziel als die kleine Strecke ( 42 Km ??? ) einmündete sind die schön im Weg rum gefahren, hatten irgendwie kein Verständnis das da noch welche von hinten kommen und um Plätze fighten   hab deshalb den Sprint um Platz vier versemmelt   

Wäre ned schlecht wenn die Startzeit der Ultra light bissle früher wäre, um solchen Sachen aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## atomic66 (26. Januar 2005)

Also ich verspreche Euch, das ich auf jeden Fall jedem schnellern Platz machen werde. Wollte mich Anfang Februar anmelden, müsste dann eigendlich noch einen Startplatz bekommen, oder ?

Gruß
Ben


----------



## scooter_werner (26. Januar 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> und noch ein tipp : wenn dich die spitze der light einholt ? warum eigentlich ??? - häng dich dran...hi hi hi



Guter Tip!


----------



## Limit83 (26. Januar 2005)

Dass sich jemand über die Staus in Kirchzarten ärgert, davon hab ich noch nie was gehört??? Das sind doch wirklich nur Autobahnen. 
Bin persönlich auf der Ultra Distanz (2003 und 2004) noch nie in einen solchen hineingekommen. 
Ich glaube den einzigen Singletrail Downhill fährt doch die Ultra Distanz, oder? 
Eine Frage wollte ich noch in die Runde werfen: Was haltet ihr von dieser super tollen Hängebrücke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (26. Januar 2005)

Na ja, mich ärgert's halt, wenn ich wegen ein paar Deppen, die an einem kleinen 
Hügelchen nicht schalten können abbremsen muss oder wenn an einer Steigung 
auf einem 5m breiten Forstweg kaum Platz zum Überholen ist, weil die Leute
zu viert nebeneinander hocheiern. Das ist aber wirklich nur auf den ersten 5 Km
so, dann wird's (bis auf das Titisee-intermezzo) schön einsam.
Bei anderen Marathons ohne Blockstarts habe ich das so noch nie erlebt.
Da gibt's zwar gleich am Anfang ein gefährliches Gedrängel, aber nach 1000m
ist man aus dem gröbsten raus und fährt in seiner Leistungsklasse.

@ limit83: Wenn man so schnell fährt wie du, kommt man natürlich in keine Staus.
Super Zeit 2004.  
Du warst beim 1. Split eine Minute schneller, als ich auf der Marathon-Strecke.  
Aber ich hab' ja auch im Stau gesteckt.    

Thb


----------



## Forest (26. Januar 2005)

Also echt, Du hast da schon 'ne ziemliche Stau-Phobie... "Titisee-Intermezzo" - alles klar...
Langsamere überholen gehört immer dazu und das geht nirgends einfacher als in Kirchzarten. Is so.
Ausserdem ist's nicht sonderlich fair sich über die Langsameren zu beklagen. Ohne Langsamere wärst Du nämlich Letzter...

Forest


----------



## Thunderbird (26. Januar 2005)

Forest schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem ist's nicht sonderlich fair sich über die Langsameren zu beklagen. Ohne Langsamere wärst Du nämlich Letzter...


*Moment *- ich hab' nichts gegen Langsamere (wenn sie rechts fahren).
Die Kritik geht aber an die Veranstalter, die nicht in der Lage sind, 
den Marathon einfach 30-60 Minuten später starten zu lassen.
Jetzt wo sie die Ultra-light Strecke eingeführt haben, geht das natürlich schlecht.   

Wollte hier auch nicht als Dauerquengler auffallen, aber was soll ich machen,
wenn ich immer wieder darauf angesprochen werde?

Na ja - 1x im Jahr muss ich da halt durch. So einen Leistungstest 
vor der eigenen Haustür kann man einfach nicht verschmähen.

Thb


----------



## Limit83 (26. Januar 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ limit83: Wenn man so schnell fährt wie du, kommt man natürlich in keine Staus.
> Super Zeit 2004.
> Du warst beim 1. Split eine Minute schneller, als ich auf der Marathon-Strecke.
> Aber ich hab' ja auch im Stau gesteckt.
> ...


Ich weiß selbst nit so genau was an dem Tag bei mir los war?    Lief einfach genial! Aber vielen Dank!


----------



## Slaxx (22. Februar 2005)

HI ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch noch vom letzten Black forest bilder hat..ich hab nur wenige und würde gerne mal wieder ein paar neue sehen ..gruß Slaxx


----------



## atomic66 (22. Februar 2005)

Hi Slaxx,

kannst Du mir mal die Bilder schicken ?

Gruß Ben


----------



## lörracher (24. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Beim Black Forest ULTRA Bike Marathon 2005 gibts kein Ultra Light mehr

MfG Andi


----------



## atomic66 (28. Februar 2005)

Warum wurde die Strecke herausgenommen ?

Wollte die eigendlich dieses Jahr fahren.

Ben


----------



## lörracher (28. Februar 2005)

Waren wahrscheinlich zuwenig Starter 

2004 waren es 210

Nach zwei Jahren Short Track wollte ich dieses Jahr auch den Ultra Light fahren, hab mich nun für den Marathon angemeldet.

MfG Andi


----------



## Slaxx (28. Februar 2005)

fahrt doch einfach Ultra dann habt ihr beide auf einmal   
kleiner Spaß... ich finds nicht unbedingt schlecht das sie den ultra light abgeschafft haben, der hat irgend wie nicht so richtig zur veranstaltung gehört da sonst alle in kirchzarten oder hinterzarten starten..außerdem wenn jetzt noch die 200 sich auf Kirchzarten und Hitza verteilen ist noch mehr los und das ist es doch was den Ultra bike so ausmacht es ist einfach ein hammer hartes gefühl z.b durch titisee zu fahren bei diesen menschen mengen und alle feuern einen an...       Gruß aus Hinterzarten, Joschka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cännondäler__ (3. März 2005)

Hallo,
den Ultra-light gibt es nicht mehr? Schade, die Strecke war um Welten schöner als die Marathon-Strecke und irgendwie passte mein Leistungsniveau beim Start in Altglashütten recht gut zu den Ultra-Fahrern, die um diese Zeit dort durch kamen. Dadurch war das Ganze sehr relaxt und nicht so überlaufen wie beim Marathon. Leider werde ich den Ultra dieses Jahr wohl noch nicht packen, aber vielleicht ja nächstes Jahr. 
Die Stimmung beim Start in Altglashütten war aber wirklich eher familiär, hab das aber nicht als Nachteil empfunden, zumal es unterwegs viel Volk gab.
In tiefer Trauer
cännondäler


----------



## PREDIGER (4. März 2005)

Geil, durch ´nen Ziegenstall biken ... und dann noch ´ne Hängebrücke

WER DENKT SICH SO EINEN BLÖDSINN AUS


----------



## Bul Biker (9. März 2005)

Tach,
auf wieviel Biker ist die Marathon Strecke eigentlich begrenzt und bis wann sollte man sich dafür angemeldet haben?  

Schöne Grüsse derweil!


----------



## Forest (11. März 2005)

Die letzten beiden Jahre war die Marathon-Distanz stets "ausverkauft". Waren stets etwas über 2000 Starter. Wird dieses Jahr wohl eher noch enger weil ja die Alternative "Ultra light" wegfällt.

Forest


----------



## atomic66 (15. März 2005)

Bis wann sollte man sich Eurer Meinung nach spätestens angemeldet haben ?

Ben


----------



## Thunderbird (15. März 2005)

Mitte Mai, aber bis zum 1. April ist es 3.-  billiger.
Hab noch von niemandem gehört, der abgewiesen wurde.

Thb


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (2. April 2005)

Hallo 


Weiß jemand von euch, wie groß der Asphaltanteil der Marathonstrecke in Ki.Za. ist?


vielen Dank und Grüße


----------



## Forest (2. April 2005)

Sehr hoch, Du kannst quasi auch nahezu alle Forstwegpassagen als asphaltiert bezeichnen. Die sind derart _glatt_ ... es gibt zahlreiche Teerstrassen die in schlechterem Zustand sind...

Forest


----------



## oxoxo (2. April 2005)

kann mir jemand bitte den Short Track erklären wie der Streckenverlauf so im Detail ist und wo es besondere Stellen gibt. Werde ihn dieses Jahr als Anlauf für den Mittleren SBM Marathon benutzen.

Danke
Ste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (2. April 2005)

@ Schwarzw.biker: 
Es gibt folgende Asphaltstrecken auf der Marathon-Distanz:
2 Km
1,5 Km
2,5 Km
1,5 Km
800m 
2,5 Km
1 Km
====
11-12 Km also von gesamt 79 Km

Thb


----------



## cännondäler__ (2. April 2005)

@oxoxo
Hallo,
der Short-Track beginnt in Hinterzarten (hierhin Bahntransport der Bikes u. Fahrer) dann folgt die Strecke der Marathon-Strecke bis kurz vor Schluß (oberhalb von Oberried), biegt dann rechts ab und wird z.T. recht matschig. Kurz vor dem Stadion treffen sich die Strecken wieder.
Sicher hast Du Dir das Profil mal angeschaut. Das Ganze ist zwar ziemlich "interpoliert", also eingeebnet, aber grundsätzlich setzt sich die M-förmige Verlauf tatsächlich hauptsächlich aus 2 langen Anstiegen und 2 langen Abfahrten zusammen. Außer dem besagten, kurzen matschigen Stück ist die Strecke fahrtechnisch einfach und der Untergrund zum überwiegenden Teil Forstautobahn.
Ich hoffe das hilft Dir weiter!

Gruß cännondäler

P.S. Die Kurzstrecke beim Marathon in Furtwangen (60km,etwa Mitte September) ist um einiges schöner und vom Profil nicht so öde!


----------



## cännondäler__ (2. April 2005)

@oxoxo
Hallo,
merke grade, daß Du mit SBM ja den Furtwanger Marathon meinst!
Dann werden wir uns ja beim Neunziger treffen! 
Viel Spaß beim trainieren!
Gruß 

cännondäler


----------



## Markus II (3. April 2005)

Hi!

Suche auch ne schöne leichte (in beiderlei hinsicht) Strecke zum mitbiken. Und das hier hört sich doch vernünftig an. Gibts auch einen Link zu dem ganzen? Oder ist er schon vorbei?


mfg,
markus


----------



## oxoxo (4. April 2005)

@cännondäler Danke für die Beschreibung. Dann denke ich das man mit schnellen Reifen die Strecke gut fahren kann. Echte Singletrails gibt es dann also kaum. 

Sorry meinte mit SBM = Swiss Bike Masters
Furthwanger Marathon, würde mich interessieren, Link?

@MarkusII
meinste sowas? die Short Track Strecke. http://www.dreisamtal.de/umb6/


----------



## atomic66 (4. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

hab mich eben für die Marathon-Strecke angemeldet.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cännondäler__ (4. April 2005)

@oxoxo
Hallo,
ich glaube die Verwechslung mit dem SBM gab´s schon mal, für mich steht das eben zuerst mal für Schwarzwald-Bike-Marathon.
Die Strecken sind landschaftlich schön und fahrtechnisch überwiegend einfach. Der längste Anstieg auf der 90 und 120km-Strecke hat 600hm, und die sind kpl. auf Asphalt. Fully braucht man nicht wirklich. Über die Suchfunktion wirst Du noch mehr dazu finden. 
Hier der Link: http://www.schwarzwald-bike-marathon.de/
Gruß

cännondäler


----------



## oxoxo (6. April 2005)

cännondäler schrieb:
			
		

> @oxoxo
> Hallo,
> ich glaube die Verwechslung mit dem SBM gab´s schon mal, für mich steht das eben zuerst mal für Schwarzwald-Bike-Marathon.
> Die Strecken sind landschaftlich schön und fahrtechnisch überwiegend einfach. Der längste Anstieg auf der 90 und 120km-Strecke hat 600hm, und die sind kpl. auf Asphalt. Fully braucht man nicht wirklich. Über die Suchfunktion wirst Du noch mehr dazu finden.
> ...


Ja der Schwarzwald BM klingt auch interessant, leider ist er etwas spät im Jahr, dieses Jahr wird es dadurch für mich nix, aber evtl. plane ich den mal für nächstes Jahr ein.

Gruss
Ste


----------



## klaus_winstel (27. April 2005)

Naja, die Strecke läßt das Überholen schon gut zu, aber wenn man wie ich letztes Jahr das erste mal fährt und aus dem letzten Startblock raus muß, ist es schon sehr zäh am Anfang, in meinem ganzen Leben hab ich noch nie so viele Leute überholt, und da sind selbst die Autobahnen völlig zu, die fahren wirklich zu 4. oder 5. nebeneinander, entweder ständig rufen, oder über den Randstreifen, auf jeden Fall ist es ganz schön nervig! Aber gut, die Regelung ist ja OK, wer vorne starten will, soll das eben auch durch eine gute Zeit im Vorjahr zeigen!


----------



## lopeng (21. Mai 2005)

Da ich dieses Jahr zum ersten mal bei nem Marathon mitgemacht habe (Offenburg) und nen Riesenfun dabei hatte, werde ich mich wohl auch für die kleine Runde ( Short Track) in Kirchzarten anmelden. 

Sorry schon mal vorab an die Profiracer unter euch daß ich es wage auf eurer Strecke rumzucruisen! Ich werde mich bemühen immer schön rechts zu radeln!   

Hätte da mal noch ein paar Fragen zu der Strecke:

- Hat jemand einen Vergleich zur Offenburger 42 km Distanz, also von der  
  Schwierigkeit her?

- Ist die Strecke schon ausgeschildert so daß man sie vorab mal fahren kann?


----------



## Micky Finn (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

wir sind für die 48er-Strecke gemeldet und wollen am Feiertag (Donnerstag) mal die die Short-Track-Strecke abrollen. 
Mal sehen ob das Höhenprofil nur sehr grob abgebildet ist und sich in der Darstellung nicht der ein oder andre Anstieg versteckt.......  

Auto stellen wir in Kirchzarten ab und wollen dann mit der Bahn nach Hinterzarten (wie beim Marathon). 

Nun mal ne Frage an die Locals bzw. Kenner der Strecke:

Ist die Strecke ab dem Bahnhof Hinterzarten schon ausgezeichnet (Schilder, farbige Streckenmarkierungen) bzw. gibt es markante Punkte um den Einstieg zu finden?
In welcher Taktung fährt denn die Bahn, bzw. kann man sich in nem Kaffee in der Nähe die Wartezeit vertreiben?

Schon mal vielen Dank

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## lopeng (24. Mai 2005)

Kann denn hier niemand Micky Finns Frage beantworten, würde mich nämlich auch interessieren!?


----------



## Micky Finn (25. Mai 2005)

Moin Lopeng,

scheint so daß noch niemand gefahren ist..... was ich mir fast nicht vorstellen kann. Wir fahren morgen mal die Strecke ab, dann kann ich dir mehr sagen. Hab aber ab morgen Urlaub. Ich schau, daß ich irgendwo einen PC erwische und gib kurz Meldung.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Hansimax (26. Mai 2005)

hi

auch gibt es verschiedene streckenänderungen zb. hängebrücke fällt weg
auch soll es über den raimartihof und nicht direkt zum rinken gehen.


----------



## Bikehero (27. Mai 2005)

@hansimax

wird die Strecke dadurch schwieriger ? 

Der "Anstieg" nach der Hängebrücke letztes Jahr war ja schon heftig...Bike schultern und auf zur Kletterpartie   

Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche Streckenänderungen ?


----------



## Hansimax (27. Mai 2005)

hi

also die strecke wird durch die änderungen nicht einfacher man hat nur die fiesen stücke nicht ans ende gesetzt d.h. bei hofsgrund- halde fährt man vorraussichtlich über den schniederle hof  richtung rappeneck die rampe 
( schiebestrecke ) zum schluss fällt genauso weg wie die tragestrecke am wildpark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo!
hat jemand die Strecke (Ultra) mit seinem HAC4 aufgezeichnet? Ich finde das Höhendiagramm auf der HP doch etwas grob. Bin schon ein paar mal gefahren und soll die Strecke jetzt beschreiben. Das geht halt am besten mit einem ordentlichen Höhenprofil   

Robert


----------



## klaus_winstel (2. Juni 2005)

Sorry, die Ultra hab ich nicht, nur die Marathon-Strecke könnt ich anbieten.


----------



## atomic66 (2. Juni 2005)

da würde ich nicht nein sagen


----------



## klaus_winstel (2. Juni 2005)

Kein Problem, wohin??? Hier im E-Mail Formular kann ich keine Dateien anhängen, schick mir einfach ne Mail, ich antworte Dir dann und schicke Dir die HAC4-Tour Datei zu.


----------



## lopeng (4. Juni 2005)

Micky Finn schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Lopeng,
> 
> scheint so daß noch niemand gefahren ist..... was ich mir fast nicht vorstellen kann. Wir fahren morgen mal die Strecke ab, dann kann ich dir mehr sagen. Hab aber ab morgen Urlaub. Ich schau, daß ich irgendwo einen PC erwische und gib kurz Meldung.
> 
> ...



Und wie schauts aus, bist du die Strecke gefahren, ist sie bereits ausgeschildert?


----------



## -PACE- (4. Juni 2005)

bin heute ein Teilstück der Strecke gefahren, da ist nichts ausgeschildert. Teilweise sind noch Markierungen von letztem Jahr vorhanden, aber wie schon oben erwähnt gibts es ein paar Streckenänderungen.
Soweit ich mich erinnere wird die Strecke immer erst am Tag vor dem Rennen markiert.


----------



## sash73 (5. Juni 2005)

hallo!!

fahre das erste mal beim ultra mit,aber nur die kurzstrecke.wie ist sie den zu fahren?möchte von anfang an vollgas fahren. wer ist sie schon gefahren?auf was muß ich achten?wo sind die schlüsselstellen(zb.heftige anstiege)?

gruß sascha


----------



## -PACE- (6. Juni 2005)

@sash31

bis auf wenige 100m ist alles Waldautobahn. Am Anfang geht es recht gemächlich bergauf, später zum Stollenbach hoch ein bisschen steiler. Siehst du aber auch alles im Höhenprofil unter:

http://www.black-forest-ultra-bike.de


----------



## HaJo_Fr (6. Juni 2005)

Hi,

weiß jemand von Euch etwas über die Streckenänderungen beim Marathon.

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, gibt es bei der Marathon- und Ultra-Strecke im ersten Teil eine Änderung. 

Lt. der Wettkampfordnubg ist die erste Zeitmessung bei Titisee nach 32,4km. Letztes Jahr waren's bis Titisee nur 29,6 km. Ausserdem führt der erste Anstieg zum Hinterwaldkopf über das Holzeck? Das ist doch auch neu ..oder? Geht's nicht mehr über Falkensteig hoch zum Hinterwaldkopf?
Die Marathonstrecke wird in dem Reglement nur noch mit 76,5k ausgewiesen?

Wäre für 'ne Info dankbar. 
Gruß
hajo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micky Finn (6. Juni 2005)

lopeng, 

sorry für die Verspätung aber ich hab es vor meinem Urlaub nicht mehr geschafft zu posten und kam erst Samstag Nacht wieder heim. Ja, wir haben die Strecke am letzten Sonntag vor ner Woche abgefahren.... bzw. haben es versucht.
Tatsache ist, daß die Strecke NICHT markiert ist. Haben dann am Kiosk in Hinterzarten ne Karte für 4,50 EUR gekauft und am Bahnhof von ein paar locals noch Info´s gezogen so gut es ging. Auf der Karte war der Bereich Titisee dann nicht mehr drauf, aber die Tour geht dann rechts um den See rum, kann man eigentlich nicht verfehlen. Weiterer markanter Punkt ist der Rinken.... am Schluß hatten wir uns dann aber doch verfranzt - als wir nur noch 540 Höhenmeter auf dem Tacho hatten (Höhenprofil fällt aber nicht unter 620 oder so).
Bei Weizenbier und Kartenstudium hatten wir auch die Kreuzung raus an der wir falsch abgebogen sind. An ner Kreuzung mit Baumstämmen hätten wir nochmals links hoch müssen, wieder Richtung Rinken - sind aber weiter abgefahren weil uns das unlogisch vorkam. Sind dann weiter abgefahren und dann an ner Teekreuzung links hoch fast nen Kilometer mit bis zu 17 % Steigung bis wir realisierten daß das wohl nix ist..... sind dann abgefaren durchs Tal Richtung Kirzarten.(8 KM)

Insgesamt ne Schwache Leisung der Organisation. Haben aber auch gehört daß da die Umweltschützer alergisch auf Pfeile auf dem Boden reagieren, wer weiß was dran ist...... 

Wir denken mal, daß wir bis auf den Rest die Originalstrecke erwischt haben...... ist wie schon erwähnt überwiegend Waldautobahn, die Streckenführung in Rammersweier fand ich interessanter......

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## jones (8. Juni 2005)

Hey Jungs,

wollte mich gerade noch nachmelden für die Short-Track. Hab dann aber die Startgelder gesehen   

also ich weiß ja nicht, ob ich das irgendwie falsch sehe, aber 60,- !!! Euro für läppige 48 km sind ja wohl wirklich zu viel.

Ist das euch nicht auch so gegangen.

(Ja, ich weiß ich bin spät dran und ich hätte mich einfach früher anmelden sollen, aber wenn man mal überlegt, wieviel DM das wären, dann kann das ja wohl nicht mehr sein)

ich jedenfalls werde dann dieses Jahr wohl oder übel nicht in Kirchzarten fahren - schade


----------



## jomaxbax (8. Juni 2005)

60.- Öre und dann noch ein paar poplige Armlinge, das halte ich einfach für zuviel Geld.

Wie seht ihr das???


----------



## -PACE- (9. Juni 2005)

ihr hättet euch ja früher anmelden können. Aber 50 Euro sind auch nicht wenig.
Die Swiss Bike Masters kosten 100 sFr, dafür gibt es nur ein T-Shirt und ne Flasche.


----------



## Thunderbird (9. Juni 2005)

Micky Finn schrieb:
			
		

> Haben aber auch gehört daß da die Umweltschützer alergisch auf Pfeile
> auf dem Boden reagieren, wer weiß was dran ist......


Da ist was dran. Leider.   
Die pseudo-Ökos sind in Freiburg sehr Zahlreich.
Typ "mit dem Auto in die Natur fahren und dann Biker anmeckern,
die von Zuhause losgeradelt sind". Gegen die massiven Forstarbeiten 
haben ich die noch nie protestieren sehen.   



			
				Micky Finn schrieb:
			
		

> die Streckenführung in Rammersweier fand ich interessanter......


Bah! In Offenburg hatte man doch nie eine Ahnung, wo man sich 
gerade befindet. In Kirchzarten gibt es schön Markante Streckenpunkte,
an denen man sich psychisch aufbauen kann. Und die richtige Abfahrt 
nach Oberried bei der 79er-Strecke ist auch _etwas _anspruchsvoller,
als Offenburg. Bin's neulich zum Test mit Starrgabel gefahren und das war
bei 80% Renntempo gar kein Spaß. 

@ jones: du kannst für das Geld aber auch die Ultrastrecke fahren.
Ich find's richtig, dass die Weicheier die harten Knochen finanzieren.   
(bin übrigens Halbweichei und fahre die 79er)
Der Aufwand für Nachmeldungen ist glaube ich schon beträchtlich.
Es geht ja nicht nur um's nachtragen in irgendwelche Listen, sondern
es müssen auch Transponder und Startgeschenke gerichtet werden.

@ jomaxbax: 60,-  würde ich auch nicht zahlen, aber wozu hat man
so was wie einen Kalender, in den man sich Renntermine reinschreibt?
Außerdem macht eine Teilnahme ohne Training für mich sowieso keinen
Sinn und das muss man schon ein paar Monate vorher beginnen.

Thb


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo   

Bah! In Offenburg hatte man doch nie eine Ahnung, wo man sich 
gerade befindet. In Kirchzarten gibt es schön Markante Streckenpunkte,
an denen man sich psychisch aufbauen kann. 

:Wieviele markante Streckenpunkte gibt es bei der 79er Strecke?

Und die richtige Abfahrt 
nach Oberried bei der 79er-Strecke ist auch _etwas _anspruchsvoller,
als Offenburg. Bin's neulich zum Test mit Starrgabel gefahren und das war
bei 80% Renntempo gar kein Spaß. 

:Sind die Trailstücke dort lang?


Grüße und Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (10. Juni 2005)

@ Schwarzw.biker: Ich bin bekannt dafür, dass ich bei Rennen nichts
mitbekomme, was neben der Strecke abgeht, aber die Punkte hier
sind mir geblieben:

Markante Streckenpunkte auf der 79er

1. Der Beginn des ersten Anstiegs am Eingang zum (passend benannten) Höllental.
Hier hängen sie alle. 

2. Der Wurzelsepp (Bildtanne) direkt nach der steilen Rampe am ersten Anstieg.
OK-der liegt 20m links vom Weg, hat aber Kultstatus. Wenn man den noch sieht,
stimmt der Puls und außerdem ist es nicht mehr weit bis zum Pass.

3. Hinterwaldkopfsattel. (Uff)

4. Hinterzarten (erste Verpflegung)

5. Titisee - Uferpromenade. (Stimmung!)

6. Bärental-Bahnhof (die Abzweigung zur Ultrastrecke - endlich Ruhe)

7. Rinken (Abfahrt voraus!)

8. Anstieg zum Stollenbach (Ächz - kein "Punkt", aber man erinnert sich dran)

9. böser Stich hinter Stollenbacher Hütte hoch

10. Kurze, knackige Singletrails durch Hanggärten vor Oberried

11. Oberried (letztes Anfeuern vor dem letzten Anstieg)

12. Die Querrillen- Abfahrt. (schon allein deshalb lohnt sich Tubeless)

13. Campingplatz-Durchfahrt

14. Rampe

15. Staaaadion!



Zur Abfahrt vom Stollenbach nach Oberried:
Soo lang sind die schwierigen Stücke nicht und richtige "Trails" gib's eigentlich
auch keine, aber es ist eben steil und holprig. Wenn man es mit ordentlichem
Tempo fährt, nicht zu unterschätzen. Da ist man halt auch nicht mehr ganz "frisch".

Abfahrtstechnisch kann man in Kirchzarten nur was rausholen, 
wenn man sich auf schnellen Waldwegabfahrten wohl fühlt.

Thb


----------



## jones (10. Juni 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ jones: du kannst für das Geld aber auch die Ultrastrecke fahren.
> Ich find's richtig, dass die Weicheier die harten Knochen finanzieren.
> (bin übrigens Halbweichei und fahre die 79er)
> Der Aufwand für Nachmeldungen ist glaube ich schon beträchtlich.
> ...



geht doch nicht immer nur von euch aus!

Ich habe dieses Jahr Abitur geschrieben, da ist nicht viel mit trainieren und so. Und dann hatte ich Ende April einen Bike-Unfall, bei dem ich mir einen Riss in der Kniescheibe geholt habe. 
Also macht doch nicht immer die Kurzschlussfolgerung: kurze Strecke = Weichei   , denn ich bin froh, dass ich wieder einigermaßen fahren und trainieren kann!

Und außerdem fahre ich lieber mal ein kurzes Rennen mit der Chance unter die ersten 5 zu fahren, als irgendwo im Mittelfeld anzukommen -  aber das sehen Hobbybiker und Lizenzler ja meist anders.


----------



## Thunderbird (10. Juni 2005)

Also gut, Weicheier und Rekonvaleszente.  
Wobei - wenn du's mit Humor siehst, bist du halt durch 
Verletzung und Abi zum "Zwangsweichei" gemacht worden. 
Bisschen Selbstironie kann nicht schaden, auch in deinem Alter.

Das mit den Hobbybikern & Lizenzlern verstehe ich nicht.
Wer von uns soll Lizenzler sein und warum will wer nicht 
gewinnen wollen? 

Top 5 auf der Kurzstrecke wäre dieses Jahr übrigens ziemlich hart. 
Die 3 Kurzstrecken-Spezis aus St. Märgen wollen wieder einen 
Hattrick abziehen und ein paar andere Topfahrer werden auch
dabei sein. Mit Verletzung und wenig Training würde ich da lieber
im vorderen Mittelfeld bei der 79er-Strecke mitfahren.

Thb


----------



## OssiFriese (10. Juni 2005)

Fahre dieses Jahr zum 3. mal die Marathon-Strecke. Diesmal zum letzten mal. Warum? ab nächstem Jahr fahre ich die Ultra-Strecke.
Die Startgelder sind schon recht happig, aber liegen noch eben im akzeptablen Bereich. Dafür bekommt man allerdings auch sehr viel. Ich finde es nur ein wenig arm, auf die Startgeschenke zu schauen. Mir ist es jedenfalls egal, ob ich ein Startgeschenk bekomme oder nicht.

Diese Mal wird's für mich wieder hart. Starte wieder mit 'nem Starrbike und will nochmal 10 min gegenüber 2003 rausholen. Noch besser wär, unter die ersten 100 zu kommen. Aber als just for fun Biker lande ich wohl wieder eher in den 800er Bereichen  .

wer fährt von Euch diese Jahr noch Biesenrode? Fahre den zum ersten mal, die 85 km. Vielleicht trifft man sich dort ja.

Gruss OssiFriese


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (10. Juni 2005)

@Thunderbird

Sind aber doch einige markante Punkte  

Vor dem ersten Anstieg wirds wohl ganz ordentliche Staus geben vermute ich mal - bei den rund 2000 Fahrern   - aber am Anstieg zum Hinterwaldkopfsattel wird sich das Feld dann sicher stark verteilen.

Grüße


----------



## Thunderbird (11. Juni 2005)

_Vor _dem ersten Anstieg gibt's eigentlich keine Probleme,
soweit ich mich erinnere. Die ersten 5km rast man halt im Pulk
auf den Anstieg zu. Durch den verzögerten Start der einzelnen 
Blocks wird's da noch nicht so eng. Na ja - die eine oder andere 
Hakelei mit Leuten die meinen, auf den ersten Km gewinnen zu 
müssen gibt's natürlich schon.

Richtige Staus gibt's erst beim Beginn des Anstiegs - und evtl. kurz 
vorher an einer kleinen 20m-Rampe, bei der sich viele verschalten.   
(Die Stelle kommt, nachdem man scharf rechts über eine Brücke abgebogen ist.)
Wenn man von hinten startet, ist der gesamte erste Anstieg verstopft.

Thb


----------



## cännondäler__ (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
wie sieht es auf der Marathon-Distanz mit den Verpflegungsstellen aus?
Ich mußte erstmal kräftig schlucken, daß es nur 3 Stück gibt und stelle mir das auch problematisch vor wenn ein "Pulk" von 2500 Fahrern auf Hinterzarten zurast (später entspannt sich die Lage ja etwas). 
Gibt es in Hinterzarten da kein Chaos?
Und reicht bei der Distanz und nur 3 Verpflegungsstellen eine Trinkflasche (soll ja recht warm werden)?

Gruß
cännondäler

P.S. Habe das Glück aus dem 3. Block zu starten und damit die meisten von Euch im Nacken. Bis Ihr kommt habe ich längst alle Bananen aufgefuttert.


----------



## Thunderbird (13. Juni 2005)

cännondäler schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es in Hinterzarten da kein Chaos?


Ja, gibt es. Besonders gefährlich sind die vielen Leute, die
sich verpflegt haben und blind losfahren. Ich halte da nie,
weil sich das für die Mittelstrecke nicht lohnt.



			
				cännondäler schrieb:
			
		

> Und reicht bei der Distanz und nur 3 Verpflegungsstellen
> eine Trinkflasche (soll ja recht warm werden)?


Ich nehme 2 Flaschen mit. Die haben letztes Jahr gerade bis 
zum Stollenbach gehalten und da habe ich mir eine neue gegriffen.
Die Zeitersparnis durch weniger Gewicht einer Flasche verliert man
beim nachfüllen wieder und man kommt aus dem Tritt. Ideal ist natürlich 
jemand, der einem Flaschen anreicht. 



			
				cännondäler schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Habe das Glück aus dem 3. Block zu starten und damit die meisten
> von Euch im Nacken. Bis Ihr kommt habe ich längst alle Bananen aufgefuttert.


Na wenn du so gerne Bananen isst, lasse ich dir welche übrig.   

Thb


----------



## klaus_winstel (13. Juni 2005)

Bananen sind OK, laß ich gerne übrig, hauptsache ich krieg was zu trinken!!!   
Ich fahre generell mit 2 Flaschen, die Gefahr trocken zu laufen ist zu groß bei dem Wetter, und das wär nun wirklich fatal!!!
Es sei den man hat wirklich Leute an der Strecke, das wäre natürlich super!!!! So ca. jede Stunde einer wäre gut


----------



## cännondäler__ (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
mögt Ihr keine Bananen?
Wenn ich an die zähen Riegel denke letztes Jahr beim Ultra-Light dann zieht es mir jetzt noch die Amalgan-Blomben aus den Beisserchen. Die freundlichen Leute an den ersten beiden Verpflegungsstationen hatten ihre liebe Müh mit dem Zeug und es würde mich nicht wundern wenn beim Zerteilen der eine oder andere Hautfetzen den Proteinanteil der Riegel unerwünscht in die Höhe getrieben hätte.
Da lob ich mir die kaufreundlichen Aldi-Riegel!
Bis dann im Startblock (mit Zweitflasche)

cännondäler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ramsesII (13. Juni 2005)

Hi Leute,

habe dieses Jahr auch meinen Black-Forest-Marathon-Einstand.
Erster kleiner Schock: Im Schwarzwald ist man mit 33 bereits ein Senior ;-)
Die Teenies und Twens unter euch werdens mir wahrscheinlich bestätigen.

Dann versuche ich seit Wochen, jede freie Minute zu trainieren. Na ja klappt natürlich nicht immer so, wie ich mir das vorstelle (Jetzt geht mir ein wenig die Düse, dass mir irgendwann der Saft ausgeht...

Andere Frage: Startblock 33
Wie darf ich mir das vorstellen? Wieviele Blöcke gibt es denn?

Sonst noch irgendwelche Tipps für nen Newbie - Ich will eigentlich nur überleben .

Anyway, freu ich mich schon riesig drauf. 

cu
Ramses


----------



## klaus_winstel (14. Juni 2005)

Naja, das stimmt schon mit den Riegeln. Ich bevorzuge Gels, die kann man sich relativ gut reinziehen, und wenn notwendig erhöhen sie masiv die Haftung der Handschuhe, ein Loslassen des Lenkers ist dann quasi nicht mehr möglich!


----------



## klaus_winstel (14. Juni 2005)

@ramsesII: Startblock 33 ist noch nicht ganz hinten! Reicht das als Aussage???
Also die Ultra-Strecke hat die Startblöcke 1-19, die Marathon-Strecke beginnt bei 20 und geht mind. bis 36. Die Blöcke gehen im Abstand von ca. 2min raus, d.h. es wird ne Weile dauern bis Block 33 gestartet wird.
Die Zeitnahme erfolgt aber erst, wenn man über die Startlinie fährt, d.h. die Zeit wird dann schon richtig genommen, der Nachteil der hintern Blöcke ist, daß man ggf. durch den ganzen Tumult der vorderen Blöcke durch muß. Aber das ist nun mal so beim ersten mal in Kirchzarten - da hatte ich letztes Jahr auch!


----------



## spezi light (14. Juni 2005)

hab auch ne kleine Frage:
Muss man bei den Verpflegungsstationen seine eigenen Flaschen wieder auffüllen oder kann man seine eigenen(wenn man will) stehen lassen und neue nehmen? 
Geht halt etwas schneller wenn man seine eigenen nicht noch auffüllen muss und sich nur bedienen kann...
Ansonsten geh ich mit meinen 20 Jährleins gleich auf die Ultra, mal schauen wie es so laufen wird... Aber keine Angst ich hab ordentlich km gemacht 
MfG Alex


----------



## JensL (14. Juni 2005)

Letztes Jahr hatten sie auf der Ultra genuegend Flaschen, so dass man die leere wegwerfen und eine volle nehmen konnte. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ging dass an den ersten drei Verpflegungen aus voller Fahrt raus. Nachher hats ein bischen gestaut.

Wuerde mich freuen, wenn es nicht wieder durch den doofen Park gehen wuerde. Das runterschiessen auf der Strasse und die Jungs neben wieder hochfahren sehen, war schon super frustend. Weiss jemand genaueres????


----------



## klaus_winstel (14. Juni 2005)

Hm, weiß gar nicht mehr so recht, wie das in Kirchzarten war. Meistens ist es so, wenn man aus den hinteren Startblöcken kommt ist eh nix mehr da, d.h. entweder man hat genug dabei, oder man füllt auf. Es gibt wenig Marathons in Deutschland, bei denen wirklich immer Flaschen gereicht werden. Oft gibts aber Becher, d.h. einen Becher schnapen in jeder Verpflegung und man spart sich ggf. das Anhalten in der Verpflegung.
Bei der Kohle die man inzwischen abdrückt, wärs eigentlich toll, wenn überall Flaschen gereicht würden, das würden die allermeisten von uns vmtl. als äußerst hilfreich ansehen. Wenn man mal (zufällig) Leute an der Strecke stehen hat, und Flaschen gereicht bekommt ist das wirklich sehr angenehm. Es geht da auch nicht nur um den reinen Zeitverlust, man kommt auch einfach aus dem Tritt, wenn man anhält...


----------



## HaJo_Fr (14. Juni 2005)

Da heißt, wenn man wie ich als Erstteilnehmer aus Startblock 35 losfährt, sollte man lieber 2 Flaschen und noch ein paar Riegel zum Start mitnehmen? oder? Damit würde ich es je nach Witterung zumindest bis zum Rinken schaffen!
Der Zeitverlust durch die paar Gramm mehr Gewicht wird wohl weniger sein als der bei den Versorgungsstellen. Oder täusche ich mich da?

Gruß

HaJo


----------



## klaus_winstel (14. Juni 2005)

Ja, würde ich fast sagen. Also ich bin ja schon Gewichtsfetischist, aber in ner Verpflegungsstation absteigen, und anstellen um meine Flasche zu füllen würd ich wohl kaum...
Wie gesagt, vorne siehts etwas besser aus, aber wenn man komplett durch den Pulk muss ist es nicht so toll...


----------



## RockyOnkel (14. Juni 2005)

Guten Abend
Ich hätte da auch noch mal kurz eine Frage!
Kirchzarten ist jetzt mein zweiter Saisoneinstand nach Offenburg und würde gern wissen, wie sehr man benachteiligt ist wegen den zugeteilten Startblocks, ist übrigens meine erste Kirchzartenteilnahme.
Ich finde es deshalb wichtig, weil ich beim Marathon schon vor habe auf Zeit und Platzierung zu fahren.
Da taucht auch schon meine zweite Frage auf: Wo könnte ich mich so Platzierungsmäßig einordnen? Top 50? Top20 ? Top10?
Zur Hilfe:
In Offenburg über 42km hatte ich den 8.Platz belegt in meiner Altersgruppe(20-30) mit einer Zeit von 1h55min und etwa gute 10 Minuten Rückstand auf Platz.1.
Was kann ich in etwa erwarten?Nur um zu wissen wie sehr ich an die Sachen ran gehen soll.
Ich wäre jetzt schön einmal dankbar für Rückmeldung.

Und Verzeihung für irgenwelche Rechtschreibfehler oder sonstige Formfehler.
Bin erst in der Anfängerphase hier mit Forenbeiträge usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (15. Juni 2005)

Hi Benjamin!
Ich war in Offenburg genau 7 Minuten (und 1 Hundertstel) vor dir 
(war allerdings schlecht drauf) und habe mir für dieses Jahr für die 
Marathon-Strecke (die meinst du, oder?) eine Zeit von 3:15  
vorgenommen. Rechnet man unseren Abstand von Offenburg hoch
und addiert noch die (enorme) Behinderung durch den Start hinter
allen (!) langsameren Fahrern der Vorjahre dazu*, müsstest du so eine
Zeit von 3:30-3:35 schaffen können. Damit wärst du auf Platz 75-85
in der Gesamtwertung und irgendwo in den Top 40 der Herrenklasse.
Kirchzarten ist halt mehr als nur "world class"   Um in die Top 10 
der AK zu fahren, müsstest du mindestens eine Zeit unter 3:10 fahren. 

Oh - was ich vergessen habe:
Die Zeiten stimmen dieses Jahr nicht mehr ganz, weil
die Strecke geändert wurde! Die neue Strecke sollte 
ca. 5 Minuten schneller sein.

*wenn du in Block 33 oder 34 startest und 3:30 fährst,, musst du 
ca. 1000 Fahrer (auf die ganze Strecke verteilt)  überholen! 
Genieße es. So viele werden es nie wieder sein.
Eine Klingel und ein 53cm-Lenker wären angebracht.

Gruß,
Gregor


----------



## mussruff (15. Juni 2005)

Moin Gemeinde,

die zahlreichen Schilderungen über die Forstautobahnen in Kirchzarten hören sich an als ob ich ruhigen Gewissens einen Racing Ralph für die Ultra-Strecke aufziehen kann. Zumal am WE auch noch viel Sonne gemeldet ist.

Was meinen die Streckenkundigen?

gruss   
mussruff


----------



## -PACE- (15. Juni 2005)

@mussruff

kein Problem, fahre hinten auch den RR


----------



## RockyOnkel (15. Juni 2005)

Danke Gregor,
das muntert mich ja sehr auf!!!  
hatte gedacht ich könnte was reißen, aber dem ist wohl nicht so!!!
Ich nehm es gelassen! Einmal ist halt immer das erste mal!!!!
Jetzt habe ich zumindest mal eine Orientierung und weis wie ich mich drauf einstellen muss.

Viel Glück beim Rennntag, vielleicht läuft man sich ja noch über den Weg, auch wenns auf der Strecke nicht sein wird!


----------



## Peter Freiburg (15. Juni 2005)

mussruff schrieb:
			
		

> die zahlreichen Schilderungen über die Forstautobahnen in Kirchzarten hören sich an als ob ich ruhigen Gewissens einen Racing Ralph für die Ultra-Strecke aufziehen kann. Zumal am WE auch noch viel Sonne gemeldet ist.


Ich fahre zwar nur Short Track, aber die gesamte Strecke sollte auch mit RR absolut kein Problem sein. Bin die Short Track Strecke am Sonntag abgefahren, das sind echt Forstautobahnen...


----------



## Limit83 (15. Juni 2005)

mussruff schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Gemeinde,
> 
> die zahlreichen Schilderungen über die Forstautobahnen in Kirchzarten hören sich an als ob ich ruhigen Gewissens einen Racing Ralph für die Ultra-Strecke aufziehen kann. Zumal am WE auch noch viel Sonne gemeldet ist.
> 
> ...


Werde wieder die Ultra Distanz fahren und obwohl dort, die wohl einzige etwas technische Abfahrt auf allen Strecken ist, werd ich den Fast Fred in 2.25 fahren. Dämpft super und rollt genial.
Gruß Limit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (15. Juni 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> @ramsesII: Startblock 33 ist noch nicht ganz hinten! Reicht das als Aussage???
> Also die Ultra-Strecke hat die Startblöcke 1-19, die Marathon-Strecke beginnt bei 20 und geht mind. bis 36. Die Blöcke gehen im Abstand von ca. 2min raus, d.h. es wird ne Weile dauern bis Block 33 gestartet wird.
> Die Zeitnahme erfolgt aber erst, wenn man über die Startlinie fährt, d.h. die Zeit wird dann schon richtig genommen, der Nachteil der hintern Blöcke ist, daß man ggf. durch den ganzen Tumult der vorderen Blöcke durch muß. Aber das ist nun mal so beim ersten mal in Kirchzarten - da hatte ich letztes Jahr auch!




Goil, bin im Startblock 22 der 79km!    Freie Fahrt voraus!


----------



## Thunderbird (16. Juni 2005)

@ Haferstroh: da kannst du mal schön meinen Bruder ziehen. 

Ich war gerade mein Starter"paket" abholen und muss sagen, 
ich bin begeistert - die Beinlinge sind einfach super!   

Thb

P.S.:
Wen's noch interessiert - hier mal die offizielle Karte der Streckenänderungen
aus dem Programmheft:


----------



## Peter Freiburg (17. Juni 2005)

@thunderbird:
weißt du, ob es für die Short-Track-Strecke nach Stollenbach noch man hoch geht (außer das kurze knackige Stück nach der Hütte links hoch)? Haben sie das auch geändert? Auf deiner Karte ist die Strecke nicht drauf...

Beinlinge??? Ich dachte es gibt Armlinge... Watt will ich mit Beinlingen, die hab ich schon. Naja, heute abend weiß ich mehr, dann hole ich mein Zeuchs ab.
Gruß
Peter


----------



## Catsoft (17. Juni 2005)

Es soll ja Leute geben die haben Beine wie unsereiner Arme


----------



## Thunderbird (17. Juni 2005)

@ Peter Freiburg: keine Ahnung.

@ Catsoft: Die Veranstalter sind leider von Leuten ausgegangen, die Arme haben,
wie unsereiner Beine.    

Die Frau an der Ausgabe hat gesagt, sie hätten sie "im Verein" getestet - im Bodybuilding-Verein?   
Irgendjemand hat da was verwechselt. Muss denen mal eine Mail schreiben:
Biker haben dicke _*Beine*_!!!

Mir passen nicht mal die in größe S um den Bizeps und soo dünne Arme habe ich jetzt auch nicht.
Na ja - die Dinger nehmen weigstens nicht so viel Platz in der Mülltonne weg
wie die lächerlichen Gürtel letztes Jahr und das Rad kann man auch noch 
damit putzen. 2,-  weniger Startgeld (das kosten die den Veranstalter ca.) wären mir lieber gewesen.

Thb


----------



## HaJo_Fr (17. Juni 2005)

@ Peter Freiburg

fahre zwar den Marathon, aber auf der Streckenkarte unter 
http://www.ultra-bike.de/Teilnehmer.3.0.html

geht auch die Shorttrack-Strecke über den Stollenbach. Dieses Jahr aber vom Rinken direkt gerade aus runter die Zastlerstrasse (die letzte 2km geteert) bis zur Kluse (Hütte/Grillplatz) und dann hoch zum Stollenbach.

Gruss
HaJo


----------



## Peter Freiburg (17. Juni 2005)

hajott_fr schrieb:
			
		

> @ Peter Freiburg
> fahre zwar den Marathon, aber auf der Streckenkarte unter
> http://www.ultra-bike.de/Teilnehmer.3.0.html
> geht auch die Shorttrack-Strecke über den Stollenbach. Dieses Jahr aber vom Rinken direkt gerade aus runter die Zastlerstrasse (die letzte 2km geteert) bis zur Kluse (Hütte/Grillplatz) und dann hoch zum Stollenbach.
> ...


Hi HaJo,
danke für die Info! Die Frage war mehr, ob nach Stollenbach noch mal ein Anstieg kommt. Denn wenn nicht (und lt. Streckenprofil siehts danach aus), könnte man es bis zum Stollenbach richtig krachen lassen und müsste keine großen Restreserven mehr übrig lassen . Ihr Marathonfahrer dürft ja noch mal aufs Rappeneck, aber soweit ich das interpretieren kann, geht die Short-Track-Strecke direkt von Oberried nach Kirchzarten?
Peter


----------



## HaJo_Fr (17. Juni 2005)

ok...Thema verfehlt  , 

da kann ich Dir leider keine Anwort geben! Auf dem Streckenplan sieht es wirklich so aus, wie wenn Ihr Euch das Rappeneck sparen könnt.

Na denn viel Spaß und Erfolg
Hajo


----------



## -PACE- (17. Juni 2005)

die Short-Track Strecke geht direkt von Oberried nach Kirchzarten, der Stollenbach ist also der letzte Anstieg


----------



## klaus_winstel (17. Juni 2005)

Naja 3:15h wäre schon eine gute Zeit für die Marathonstrecke, habe letztes Jahr 3:25 gebraucht, aber ich durfte ja auch an den besagten 1000 Leuten vorbei - und ich hoffe Thunderbird hat recht, und es werden nie wieder so viele!!!   Es kostet einfach zuviel Luft und die Stimmbänder sind hinterher mehr strapaziert als die Beine   . Mal sehen obs dieses Jahr schneller geht, theoretisch schon, war aber ne Weile erkältet und weiß nicht recht wo ich grad stehe, am Sonntag weiß ich mehr...
Ähm Armlinge, die an den Beinen passen??? Normalerweise sind die Scheißdinger saumäßig eng und viel zu lang, ob die bei mir passen - aber die Arme sind auch eher dünn; d.h. also die einen Hersteller machen zu dünne, die anderen zu dicke, und war rechtes gibts nicht...
Naja, Startblock 22 ist nicht schlecht, 21 ist noch besser!   Mal sehen was das bringt gegenüber 32 im letzten Jahr.
Ach so wegen den Reifen, ich hab letztes Jahr den Twister Supersonic gefahren, ich wüßte nicht, daß es irgendwo Probleme gab - also tuts der Racing Ralph sicher auch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xededen (17. Juni 2005)

Ich bin letztes Jahr im 2. Team block gestartet, das war  glaub ich um die 32 rum ....also mir hats Spass gemacht am ersten Berg alle zu überholen....aber es hat sicher auch Zeit gekostet...
Dieses Jahr steh ich in Startblock 1   auf der Ultra Strecke, da werd ich wohl keine 1000 mehr überholen ...


----------



## klaus_winstel (17. Juni 2005)

Hi, d.h. Du bist letztes Jahr Team gefahren! Hab mal ne Anfrage an das OK gestellt, und nie ne Antwort bekommen...
Wie läuft das denn mit dem Team? Welche Blöcke sind die Team-Blöcke? Werden die Teilnehmer auch in die Einzelwertung aufgenommen, oder gibts dann nur die Team-Wertung? Würd mich mal interessieren, hab das vor kurzem mit den Kumpels diskutiert, aber Team ohne Einzelwertung wollen die nicht fahren.


----------



## cännondäler__ (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo haferstroh und Konsorten,
wie ich sehe könnt Ihr Euch über den Startblock 21 bzw. 22 richtig freuen. Mir geht es genau andersrum. Wenn ich pro Startblock so um die 130 Fahrer rechne   und ich mich in meinem Startblock 22 hinten anstelle (was ich zweifellos tun werde, Ihr dürft ALLE vor) dann sind es immer noch 200 bis 300 Leute, die mich (die Zeitverschiebung der Blocks mitgerechnet) überholen müssen bis ich nach 4:15 bis 4:30 im Ziel bin unter den ersten 700 - 800 Fahrern. Und das soll nicht frustrieren? Letztes Jahr beim Ultra-Light war das Tempo der Ultra-Leute um mich herum ideal und überholen und überholt werden hielt sich etwa die Waage.
Wer hat mich bloß in diesen Startblock gesteckt?

Ein etwas verständnisloser 

cännondäler


----------



## Thunderbird (17. Juni 2005)

@ Klaus Winstel: Wenn du letztes Jahr schon "von hinten" 3:25 gefahren bist, 
müssten das dieses Jahr auch so ungefähr 3:15 werden.  Sollen wir versuchen, 
zusammen zu fahren? Ich bin (noch) nicht in deiner AK, wir machen uns also 
keine Konkurrenz.  Einfach den Typen im orangenen KTM-Trikot anlabern.


Teamblock ist beim Marathon die Nr. 30, die aber als 6. oder 7. Block startet.
Regeln: Fahrer müssen innerhalb 30 Sekunden in's Ziel kommen. 3 von 5, glaube ich.

Es wird heiß am Sonntag!

Thb


----------



## lalonde (17. Juni 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja - die Dinger nehmen weigstens nicht so viel Platz in der Mülltonne weg
> wie die lächerlichen Gürtel letztes Jahr
> 
> Thb



eh du die dinger wegwirftst, schenke sie lieber einem der kirchzartener bikekids am samstag beim kids cup, die sind total scharf darauf und benutzen sie als beinlinge.


----------



## Haferstroh (17. Juni 2005)

cännondäler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo haferstroh und Konsorten,
> wie ich sehe könnt Ihr Euch über den Startblock 21 bzw. 22 richtig freuen. Mir geht es genau andersrum. Wenn ich pro Startblock so um die 130 Fahrer rechne   und ich mich in meinem Startblock 22 hinten anstelle (was ich zweifellos tun werde, Ihr dürft ALLE vor) dann sind es immer noch 200 bis 300 Leute, die mich (die Zeitverschiebung der Blocks mitgerechnet) überholen müssen bis ich nach 4:15 bis 4:30 im Ziel bin unter den ersten 700 - 800 Fahrern. Und das soll nicht frustrieren? Letztes Jahr beim Ultra-Light war das Tempo der Ultra-Leute um mich herum ideal und überholen und überholt werden hielt sich etwa die Waage.
> Wer hat mich bloß in diesen Startblock gesteckt?
> 
> ...




Ooch, ich versuche mich von meinem etwa gleich starken bis stärkeren Umfeld nicht beeindrucken zu lassen und zieh mein Ding durch. Immer schön Puls 170 plus/minus 5 auf'm HAC4 stehen lassen, dann klappt das mit 3:45  

Es sei denn, ich schlampe mit der Vorbereitung wie vor dem Forestman -siehe Foto-und erleide einen Hungerast  

btw weiß jemand etwas über die Teilnehmerzahlen? Gibts einen neuen Rekord?


----------



## klaus_winstel (18. Juni 2005)

@Thunderbird: naja ich bin mit 4 Teamkollegen in Startblock 21, d.h. wenn Du mitfährst wären wir zu 5. wobei ich noch nicht weiß, ob ich das Tempo halten kann, bin seit dem Forestman (Gruß an Haferstroh) nicht mehr Vollgas gefahren, war gut 4 Wochen leicht erkältet und konnte einfach nicht so wie ich wollte, aber ich hoffe es fkt. schon wieder. Naja wir sind kaum zu übersehen, alles Oragne-Blau, sollte Dir durchaus auffallen . 3 von uns fahren Senioren, einer wird dann wohl in Deiner Klasse fahren!

@Haferstroh: naja besser beim Forestman geschlampt und jetzt fit!!! Wer weiß, ob ich mich nicht gerade bei dem Scheißwetter (auf der Langstrecke hats die letzte Stunde ziemlich gepisst) erkältet habe.


----------



## Haferstroh (18. Juni 2005)

klaus_winstel
@Haferstroh: naja besser beim Forestman geschlampt und jetzt fit!!! Wer weiß schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur beim Essen hab ich versagt, sondern auch mit der Technik und bin mit abgefahrenen Reifen an den Start und das bei Marathon Nr. 29!
> Du hast recht, gegen später hats übel geregnet, und ich eier gerade mit meinen Slicks eine Trailabfahrt runter bis mich die Spitze der Langstrecke von der Piste scheucht. Dann rasten der Werner Wagner und der Andi Strobel an mir vorbei. Ich die Bremsen auf um hinterher zu kommen, und mein Rad schlingert und rutscht.... Ich Anfänger
> 
> Zum Glück war das bis dahin noch meine Hausstrecke die ich sehr gut kannte, denn ich habe bis letzten Monat noch in Kirchen-Hausen für 2 Jahre gewohnt


----------



## sash73 (18. Juni 2005)

Hallo!!!

wünsche für alle die morgen an den start gehen viel erfolg,und keine schrammen.viel spaß leute.vielleicht sehen wir uns.hab startnummer 7375.
jo haut rein.

gruß sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (18. Juni 2005)

@Haferstroh: naja, der Werner Wagner ist halt kein Maßstab, ab und zu fährt er bei uns mit, ist immer wieder leicht demoralisierend. Er hat mir beim Forestman gut 35min abgenommen, und daß auf einer rel. einfachen Strecke!!! Naja, das sind andere Maßstäbe!

@sash32: Danke, gleichfalls alles gute!!!


----------



## cännondäler__ (19. Juni 2005)

Na, Mädels und Jungs,
wie wars bei Euch?
Die neue Strecke (Marathon) fand ich recht flüssig und landschaftlich schöner als ich es vom Short-Track vor 2 Jahren in Erinnerung hatte. Nur am letzten Anstieg aus Oberried mußte sich der Krampf dann doch noch melden. Für die anschließende Abfahrt hätte ich mir zwar ´n Fully gewünscht, aber leider kam gerade keine gute Fee des Weges (zumindest habe ich sie nicht als solche erkannt) und so gings auch ganz munter mit dem HT. 
Mit meiner Zeit und vor allem der Platzierung bin ich mehr als zufrieden (habs sogar knapp unter die ersten 600 geschafft). Irgend jemand hat gesagt die Strecke müßte 5 min. schneller als letztes Jahr sein? Im Gegenteil! Um diesen Platz zu erreichen hätte ich letztes Jahr 2 min. schneller sein müssen oder andersrum wäre ich mit dieser Zeit letztes Jahr über 50 Plätze weiter hinten gewesen.
So, jetzt erzählt mal!

ein zufriedener

cännondäler


----------



## Haferstroh (19. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
bin grad heimgekommen und sitze gerade immer noch mit den verschwitzten dreckigen Bikeklamotten vorm PC. Nur kurz bevor ich unter die Dusche springe:

Zeit 4:00:06 auf den 79km

Hätt mir mehr erhofft, aber schon mal leicht besser wie letztes Jahr.

War geil und heiß (das Wetter besonders)

Tschau


----------



## klaus_winstel (19. Juni 2005)

Also ich denke auch, die Strecke war entweder länger, oder höher oder schwieriger   . Zumindest hab ich fast die selbe Zeit wie letztes Jahr gebraucht, bin aber von vorne gestartet und viel schneller gefahren! Außerdem bin ich etliche Plätze besser als letztes Jahr. Die Beine brennen gewaltig, aber ich bin äußerst zufrieden!!!


----------



## Thunderbird (19. Juni 2005)

Und ich bin gar nicht zufrieden.   

So ganz ohne Kraftausdauer-Training klappt's halt doch nicht, aber ich
hatte einfach keine Zeit für so was, dieses Frühjahr. Blödes Gefühl, wenn
der Kreislauf noch total locker drauf ist, aber die Beine bei jedem harten 
Antritt anfangen zu krampfen. War schon deprimierend, als ich zum 
Stollenbach hoch der Birgit Jüngst nicht mehr folgen konnte. 
Dass ich ganz hinten im Block gestartet bin, hat auch nicht gerade geholfen.  
Na ja, Top 50 war mein Minimalziel und Pannenfrei war ich immerhin auch.
Ich war mit 1000 Km mehr in den Beinen als letztes Jahr gut eine Minute 
langsamer (Platten 2004 rausgerechnet). Die Strecke (Marathon) war 
aber auch länger, meine ich. *Was haben eure Tachos angezeigt?*


@ Klaus: Glückwunsch! Hätte mich vielleicht doch am ersten Berg zurückhalten
und mich an euren Konvoi dranhängen sollen. Ich bin 80% ohne Windschatten gefahren. 
Warum seid ihr eigentlich nicht als Team gefahren? Ihr wart ja beeindruckend homogen.
Tolle Truppe, die ihr da habt.  

Thb


----------



## Haferstroh (19. Juni 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich denke auch, die Strecke war entweder länger, oder höher oder schwieriger   . Zumindest hab ich fast die selbe Zeit wie letztes Jahr gebraucht, bin aber von vorne gestartet und viel schneller gefahren! Außerdem bin ich etliche Plätze besser als letztes Jahr. Die Beine brennen gewaltig, aber ich bin äußerst zufrieden!!!



-Dito-

Ich hätte auf Wort genau den gleichen Beitrag schreiben können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (19. Juni 2005)

Hi Thunderbird,
ich denke auch sie war anders, also irgendwie langsamer, sagten alle von meinem Team!!!
Naja, ich hab am Anfang auch gedacht, wenn das nur gut geht, das Tempo war wahnsinnig hoch, und ich bin kein guter Starter, so Mitte des Rennens gings dann besser, blöd war nur, daß ich meine zweite Trinkflasche verloren hab und 2xanhalten musste, bei dem Wetter fahr ich keine 5min ohne Wasser am Bike zu haben!
Naja ich dachte noch Du gehst ganz schön stark an, am Berg bist Du wirklich davongezogen, ich muß rel. gleichmäßig fahren, sonst funktioniert das bei mir nicht, tempowechsel sind absolut nicht meine Stärke. Naja und die Tagesform entscheidet ja mit, das darf man nie vergessen.

Nun, wir hätten vmtl. einen sehr guten Platz gemacht, zumal unserer schnellster Fahrer gar nicht vorne mit dabei war, weil er dieses Jahr zum ersten mal dabei war, er ist trotzdem 22. geworden, aus Block 36! Wir haben jetzt 4 Fahrer unter den Top30 und der 5. war auch nicht viel langsamer.
Naja ich hatte vor 3 Wochen ne Mail an das OK geschrieben und wegen der Teamwertung angefragt (ein Teil des Teams war schon angemeldet), kam aber nie ne Antwort - schade eigentlich!


----------



## Haferstroh (19. Juni 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> *Was haben eure Tachos angezeigt?*
> Thb




79,06 Km
1992 Hm


----------



## Thunderbird (19. Juni 2005)

@ Haferstroh: Aha!

@ klaus_winstel: Als Team wärt ihr 100%ig auf Platz 1 gekommen.

Ich bin halt das Tempo gefahren, das ich normalerweise 
so am Berg fahre. Mit 72 Kilo "Systemgewicht" ist das keine Kunst
und Tempowechsel bin ich vom XC gewöhnt. Wenn's dann nicht klappt, 
ist es natürlich schade, aber versuchen muss man es halt. Man lebt und lernt.

Aus Block 36 auf den 22. zu fahren ist eine verdammte Meisterleistung!  
Hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten. Der Fahrer hat jetzt aber sicher 
Alpträume und schreit noch im Schlaf "Rechts!" - "Links".   

Thb


----------



## klaus_winstel (19. Juni 2005)

Ach so die Daten, hab ich auch noch: 80,6km 1989Hm
Naja ist schon schade, aber gut, wenn Du das gewöhnt bist, mußt Du es auch probieren, ich hab noch nie was andres gefahren als Marathons, deshalb versuch ich so gleichmäßig wir möglich zu fahren. Naja wie schon gesagt, die Tagesform macht auch viel aus.
Hmm, das ist blöd, wär sicher auch toll gewesen, mit dem Team auf Platz 1 zu fahren, naja nächstes Jahr vielleicht!
Ja, und der Glückspilz hat sich noch mit einem schleichenden Platten ins Ziel gerettet, aber unser Jungster fährt wirklich super, wer weiß was der gefahren hätte, wäre er im Block 21 gestartet.
Nun, ich hab ihn nur gefragt, ob er die Leute gezählt hat, die er überholt hat, er hat irgendwie grimmig reagiert, und gemeint, daß er sowas noch nie mitgemacht hat    (als ob wir es ihm nicht gesagt hätten)


----------



## Limit83 (19. Juni 2005)

Hi Leute! 
Mische mich auch mal ein. Bin mal wieder auf der Ultra Distanz unterwegs gewesen, war allerdings ca. 9min langsamer als letztes Jahr, obwohl ich ca. 2500km mehr in den Beinen hab. Daher dachte ich auch die "neue Strecke" sei schwerer, aber Sandro Späth ist fast die identische Zeit wie letztes Jahr gefahren. Bleibt halt die Frage nach seiner Tagesform bzw. Leistungssteigerung seit letztem Jahr.
Auch wenn ich mit höheren Erwartungen angereist bin, hats mir dennoch wieder gefallen, solange ich vor der ersten Frau bleibe.    Und alleine um auf der letzten Abfahrt an den Fullys vorbeizuschießen bin ich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei!
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Xededen (19. Juni 2005)

Jaja, rede deine Leistung nur schlecht ....du warst ungefähr 40 min schneller als ich .... Als einer meiner Teamkollegen meinte dass die Strecke in diesem jahr schwerer sei als im vorherigen...
Ich bin (einigermassen) zufrieden für den Einstand auf der Ultra Strecke....jetzt kanich mir ungefähr ausmalen was mich beim Swissbike Masters erwartet


----------



## sash73 (19. Juni 2005)

halii hallio!!!

heute war ein sehr guter tag für mich,das 2xdie woche vollgas training hat voll was gebracht.konnte von anfang an voll durchziehen.was bisle genervt hat,war das überholen an den bergen.es wäre besser wen die etwas langsameren,bisle mehr auf der rechteh seite bleiben würden.aber man hst sich da durch gerufen  .war voll überrascht das ich das volle tempo bis ins zeil fahren konnte.zum schluß der trail(shorttrack)wäre ein fully echt angesagt gewesen.  bin voll zufrieden habe mein ziel erreicht,bin 1.53 gefahren und 22in meiner altersklasse und 89. im gesamten.
was ich ein bischen blöd fand,waren die zwei euro für die urkunde.

gruß sascha


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. Juni 2005)

@anal.isa: ähm, Langstrecke beim Ultra hin, oder her, ich bin sie ja noch nie gefahren, aber alleine der Untergrund, die Höhe (beim SwissBikeMasters gehts über die 2000 raus), und das technische sind um einiges härter. Die Abfahrten sind teilweise absolut keine Erholung, und die Auffahrten um einiges länger als gestern. Ich glaub ich hatte beim SBM auf der Kurzstrecke (75km) ein 13km/h Schnitt, gestern waren es beim Marathon (80km) ca. 24km/h im Schnitt. Dann gibts da noch die nette Tragepassage, bei der man sich vorher auch noch anstellen muß! Also Vorsicht beim planen, die Alpen sind einfach härter zu fahren, als unsere Mittelgebirge.
@Limit83: naja die Fahrtechnik ist halt doch wichtiger als das Rad. Ich ziehe zwar eigentlich das Fully vor (macht mehr fun bergab), aber die meisten Marathons fahre ich mit dem Hardtail (ist halt 2,5kg leichter). Wobei ein Kumpel von mir gestern komplett starr gefahren ist (da hatte ich Probleme bergab dran zu bleiben), ein anderer mit der Uralt-SID mit 63mm -  dagegen bin ich richtig verweichlicht


----------



## Xededen (20. Juni 2005)

Mach mit keine Angst, wir rechnen auf der großen Runde beim Sbm mit nem 11er Schnitt, wens gut läuft....der wird nur auf ankommen gefahren...und es werden alle Verpflegungsstellen mitgenommen


----------



## Xededen (20. Juni 2005)

Mach mit keine Angst, wir rechnen auf der großen Runde beim Sbm mit nem 11er Schnitt, wens gut läuft....der wird nur auf ankommen gefahren...und es werden alle Verpflegungsstellen mitgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Freiburg (20. Juni 2005)

sash31 schrieb:
			
		

> zum schluß der trail(shorttrack)wäre ein fully echt angesagt gewesen.
> was ich ein bischen blöd fand,waren die zwei euro für die urkunde.


2 Euro fand ich auch doof, vor allem bei den Startgebühren...

Ein Fully habe ich nicht benötigt, ich war vom Stollenbach bis Oberried einer der schnellsten glaube ich, und das mit meinem HT... Aber das war auch die einzige Möglichkeit für mich, Plätze gut zu machen   . Die Strecke war schon fies am Schluss, da wo es so matschig und extrem steinig wurde. Die Wiese wiederum fand ich harmlos, bis auf das "Loch", das man erst super spät sehen konnte, da hätte es mich fast hingebügelt.

Das war das erste MTB-Rennen überhaupt, und ich bin mit meinen 2:07 Stunden beim Short Track recht zufrieden... nächstes Jahr dann Marathon, dann "darf" ich auch bei den Senioren starten


----------



## Catsoft (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo!
Ich fand die Ultra nach der Streckenänderung beser als vorher. War ja sogar ein paar Meter Trail drin. Die Strecke war jedenfalls nicht leichter als in den letzten Jahren. Hoffe nächstes Jahr macht die UCI nicht alles Kaputt. Ich mag die Typen nicht. Volker Brunner mußte letztes jahr den Max makieren weil die meine UCI-Nummer nicht finden konnten und wer hat schon seine Lizenz am Start dabei. Ich hatte gehofft die Typen nie wieder zu sehen.

Zum SBM: Ja, da ist ein ganz anderes Rennen  Mein Schnitt gestern lag bei der Ultra bei fast 19, beim SBM so bei 12-13 KM/H   Nur durchkommen ist hart genug.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. Juni 2005)

Eben, da sollte man keine Experiemente machen, weder mit der Geschwindigkeit noch mit anderen Sachen. Der SBM ist einfach nicht mit den Mittelgebirgsmarathons zu vergleichen, entsprechend sollte man sich verhalten.   Wer da ankommt ist eh schon ein Sieger!


----------



## spezi light (20. Juni 2005)

Hi,
gib auch mal kurz meinen Senf ab. Bin gestern meinen ersten Marathon gefahren und dann gleich die Ultra Distanz aber muss sagen, dass ich mich am Anfang zu arg zurück gehalten habe weil ich nicht genau wusste was mich so erwartet. Naja ich denke für mein Alter (20) ist die Zeit von 5.56 h schon mal nicht schlecht und das ist auf jeden Fall steigerbar...
Platzierungstechnisch hab ich 230. aller Ultrastarter und 51. bei den Herren gemacht.
Am besten war es einfach die elends vielen Leute zu überholen und wie manche bergab runtereiern, das ist dann fast schon wieder gefährlich für die schnelleren die von hinten kommen...
Ansonsten fand ich es etwas zu viel Auffahrt auf Teer aber andrerseits wars auch wieder ne gute Erholung fürs Hinterteil.
Bin nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei und dann aus einem früheren Startblock, das ist schon mal gut zu wissen...
MfG Alex


----------



## atomic66 (22. Juni 2005)

Für mich war es auch der erste Marathon. Mir ging es auch wie meinem Vorredner, habes am Anfang langsam angehen lassen. Überholt hab ich auch einige (Block 36). Bin auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr wieder am Start. Kennt Ihr noch vergleichbare Marathons ?

Gruß
Ben


----------



## web-biker (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute, 

ich bin dieses Jahr auch zum ersten mal den Black Forest Ultra Bike mitgefahren
und muss schon sagen, war ein sehr geiles Rennen. Dadurch, dass ich zum
ersten mal dort teilgenommen habe, musste ich von Startblock 37 aus starten.







Leider war das überholen teilweise dann nicht möglich, weil es manche Fahrer für
nötig hielten permanet links (bzw. dazu noch in der Mitte) zufahren, auch wenn
sie genau so schnell waren, wie die ganz rechts.
 

Bin aber nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei! Dann starte ich weiter vorne
und dann gibts auch ne bessere Platzierung (weil ich nächstes Jahr auch wieder
mehr trainieren kann - hatte dieses Jahr Prüfung - Scheiß Ausrede, ich weiß!)

Ach ja, ich muss schon sagen, der letzte Anstieg und die letzte lange Abfahrt
bei der Marathondistanz waren schon richtig geil!

Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juni 2005)

Wie 37 gabs auch noch   ??? Das wird ja immer schlimmer, dürft letztes Jahr aus 32 starten (aber da gabs ja auch den Ultra Lite noch), war auch nicht der reine Spaß, nicht immer kann man so überholen wie man möchte...
naja der letzte Anstieg war schon hart, da wars ja auch schon ganz schön warm, und man hatte schon einiges in den Beinen


----------



## web-biker (22. Juni 2005)

*Jaaaaaaaha... 37 gabs noch!*  

Sagt mal, gibt es im Netz schon irgendwo ein paar schöne Bilder vom Rennen?


Ach ja, noch ne Frage: Hat sich an die Schilder eigentlich irgendjemand
gehalten? Ich fand, dass 90 % der Schilder völlig überflüßig waren...






Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Catsoft (22. Juni 2005)

web-biker schrieb:
			
		

> *Jaaaaaaaha... 37 gabs noch!*
> 
> Sagt mal, gibt es im Netz schon irgendwo ein paar schöne Bilder vom Rennen?
> 
> ...



Das mit den Schildern ist schon ein Problem.  Für den versierten/erfahrenen Piloten sind die Dinger meist überflüssig und man beachtet dann das Schild auch an den Stellen nicht, an denen man sie beachten müßte. Ich fahr sowieso immer auf Sicht, d.h. nicht am Limit. Ein Sturz ist das letzte was man gebrauchen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juni 2005)

Naja, die Frage ist ganz einfach was man unter "slow" versteht. Aber eines muß ich sagen, ich fands als kleine Vorwarnung gar nicht sooo schlecht. Meist standen die Dinger doch vor "engeren" Kurven, und bei entsprechender Fahrweise ist eine Geschwindigkeitsreduzierung wirklich angebracht! Noch schlimmer ist es, wenn man im Pulk fährt und sich anstecken läßt, auch dann wirds öfters mal eng. Also so verkehrt ist die Sache nicht...


----------



## Deleted 36013 (22. Juni 2005)

web-biker schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Sagt mal, gibt es im Netz schon irgendwo ein paar schöne Bilder vom Rennen?



der foto-fred gibt's hier 
leider noch nicht wirklich prall-gefüllt


----------



## -PACE- (22. Juni 2005)

Profil der neuen Marathon Strecke:


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juni 2005)

Hab grad ne Mail bekommen, daß die Bilder nun Online sind - Ok, es gibt auch den anderen Thread, aber ich dacht ich schreibs hier auch mal


----------



## volvic (23. Juni 2005)

atomic66 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt Ihr noch vergleichbare Marathons ?
> 
> Gruß
> Ben



dolomiti superbike
http://www.dolomitisuperbike.com

strecke ist ein bissell anspruchsvoller, verpflegung genial --> kalte melonen usw.


----------



## web-biker (23. Juni 2005)

Hallo, 

also ich muss mal sagen, ich find die Preise von www.livesport.... ziemlich frech... 

klar mach das Arbeit, aber für ein Foto 10,- ?! Und dann hat man es noch nicht mal digital in einer guten Qualität sondern nur auf Papier...

Mein Bruder ist auch Fotograf und er hat letztes Jahr beim EBM in Seiffen Fotos gemacht. Dort haben wir eine DVD mit *allen* Bildern vom Rennen
für 9,90 verkauft... und es waren auch so gut wie alle Fahrer mit drauf...

Was denkt ihr über die 10,-  für ein Bild?

Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (23. Juni 2005)

web-biker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> also ich muss mal sagen, ich find die Preise von www.livesport.... ziemlich frech...
> 
> ...



unverschämt!
ich fänd's viel besser, wenn mein sein bild digital für n paar euro kaufen könnte. das würde garantiert jeder machen.
der aufwand wäre viel geringer (einfacher versand per email) und viel mehr biker würden sich so ein bild als andenken zulegen.
so überlegt sich das jeder dreimal.
ebenfalls eine gute idee: man kauft das bild ebenfalls digital und zahlt je nach qualität: 800*600 =4euro, höhere qualität =teurer.

so werde ich mir vielleicht ein bild leisten, zum fotoladen laufen, und das digitale bild, was ausgedruckt wurde, wieder digital machen lassen.
verkehrte welt!


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. Juni 2005)

Ja, das stimmt, man muß sich das mal überlegen 20DM um mal die alte Währung zu benutzen für ein einziges Bild!!!! Das ist bei allem Aufwand einfach zu viel!! Man überlege sich mal wo die Preise für Papierbilder eigentlich hingegangen sind, die kosten heutzutage ja gar nichts mehr!!!
Es gibt bessere Beispiele, und da bekommt man das Bild auch digital per E-Mail, spart nochals kräftig das Porto. Bei www.fourfoto.de Papierbild 10x15 5 Euro, Digitalbild klein 3 Euro (850x1275) etc. das lass ich mir schon eher gefallen!!!


----------



## volvic (24. Juni 2005)

bzgl. fotos:
der service von LIVE SPORTPHOTOS beinhaltet:
 professionelle logistik
 professionelle fotografen 
 superscharfe fotos
 schneller service (online und versand)

finde den preis auch bissel zu hoch, werde mir aber trotzdem eines von vieren bestellen.


----------

